# Very mild smoke damage - Primer



## Criard (Nov 23, 2013)

Painting a bathroom ceiling where a candle burns occasionally, there is a mild smoke/carbon buildup in the corner. Tried washing it but it just smears mostly. What primer options do I have? Final coat will be a very light beige/white

I know that BIN shellac primer is the go-to for smoke damage, but the fumes rule it out as an option for this job. Second would be oil primer, but again I feel like it's going to be too fumey for an inside winter job. 

I was looking at BM's "low voc" Stain Blocker Primer as I can get that fairly cheap, does anyone have any experience with this primer?

Aside from that, would any water-based stain blocking primers work? Kilz2, KilzPremium, Zinnser Bullseye, Royal Stainblocker?
As far as these go, Royal Stainblocker is the only water-based one that claims on the label as being able to cover mild smoke damage. 

So I guess I'm basically on the fence between the Royal Sealing Stainblocker or BM's stain blocker, unless someone suggests something else?


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

A rattle can of oil isn't going to kill you. Suck it up buttercup!


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Not trying to be a jerk. Your way over thinking it. Spot prime and paint it.


----------



## Criard (Nov 23, 2013)

Thanks! Just wanted to make sure I had it done right the first time.

"Paint + Primer" probably wouldn't be sufficient on its own, would it?


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

If it's from a candle, you might be able to just wash it off depending on the surface.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

I just primed out a bathroom that had some major stuff from a candle. In hindsight I wish I woulda used BIN but I didn't remember it being so bad until I got there. I cleaned it really well with Krud Kutter, then primed with tinted Smart Prime. I asked the owner over the weekend to check and he said no smoke smell. 
Bin Advanced the new WB version would be better than smart prime for odor.


----------



## David's Painting (Nov 7, 2012)

I'm actually going to be in the same situation at the end of the week. I'm giving Kilz Max a try as an alternative to oil.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

You could check the do-it-yourself forum. They might have some insight for you. Good luck and, keep in touch.


----------



## KD PAINTING (Nov 8, 2012)

Zinsser Oil based stain blocker primer would work best in this case..


----------



## Criard (Nov 23, 2013)

I ended up using regular Kilz2 as it's a lot cheaper than KilzMAX

Took two coats to mostly block out the staining and then just relied on the high titanium content of the Valspar Aspire 'pure white' base topcoat to finish blocking it out. "Biscuit Crumbs" complimented the existing wallpaper color nicely.

Looks like it worked. The staining hasn't seeped through at all, and there wasn't any odor to begin with so that wasn't an issue.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I keep a soot sponge around for occasions like this.


----------



## KD PAINTING (Nov 8, 2012)

*mild smoke damage - Primer*

Use zinsser oil based cover stain primer..It does have strong odor but it gets the job done. Good Luck!


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

For real? No one has said Gripper yet? WB and does the job. It's a Glidden product and I've done more than mild smoke damage with zero prep and had no bleed through in apartments.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Criard said:


> I ended up using regular Kilz2 as it's a lot cheaper than KilzMAX
> 
> Took two coats to mostly block out the staining and then just relied on the high titanium content of the Valspar Aspire 'pure white' base topcoat to finish blocking it out. "Biscuit Crumbs" complimented the existing wallpaper color nicely.
> 
> Looks like it worked. The staining hasn't seeped through at all, and there wasn't any odor to begin with so that wasn't an issue.


I'd rather use a slightly more expensive yet better performing primer and do one coat.


----------

